# Anyone living in Gold Crest Views 1, JLT?



## vhy (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello.. I am moving to a studio in JLT sometime next week. Just want to know anyone living there? 

Also it seems the surrounding is not yet completely developed.. its construction sites all over the places.. even without a small grocery shop..

Just want to get some opinion from the people living there... Thanks in advance!


----------

